# Connection internet OK mais navigateur OFF



## noname75 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis quelques jours j'ai un probleme tres bizarre sur mon macbook pro, 

Mon ping est OK (soit ma connection internet en PPPoE), skype fonctionne mais impossible d'acceder a internet via Internet Explorer ou Mozilla. J'ai essay[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT] d'enlever le firewall, redemarr[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT] la box, l'ordinateur, rien ne marche. 

Si ca peut vous aider j'ai trouv[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT] quelques personnes qui ont le meme probleme sur pc, la solution serait cette commande : 
"J'ai eu aussi un probleme de perte de connexion internet alors que le ping etait ok. 
Pour corriger le probleme ouvrir une fenetre dos (cmd) et taper la commande "netsh winsock reset" . Puis redemarrer le PC."

Je pr[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT]cise que j'ai essay[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT] avec un autre PC et ca fonctionne donc le probleme viens de la machine et non pas du modem.

Cette commande serait apparement un reboot des protocoles TCP/IP
Donc la question serait [FONT=&quot]é[/FONT][FONT=&quot]galement comment entrer une commande identique sur un mac,

Merci d'avance  
[/FONT]


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Plutôt qu'un pb de pile protocolaire TCP/IP, ça fait penser à un pb DNS. 

Dans les préférences système--réseau---PPPoE, comment sont configurés les DNS?
En principe il devrait y avoir ceux de l'opérateur.
Essayez de mettre le DNS de Google (8.8.8.8) pour voir si ça règle le pb.


----------



## Bomberos_08 (5 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

Comme NoName n'a pas répondu (et un an et demi après), *MERCI* Polo35230 !!!! Tu m'as "sauvé la vie". 

Ça marche vraiment bien, de mettre cette adresse DNS. Je commençais à désespérer de me dire que j'aurais 2 mois sans accès à internet sur un écran d'ordi&#8230;

En effet, j'avais le même problème que NoName, j'arrivais à me connecter à Skype, mais impossible de me connecter à une page internet, Chrome et Safari me disant qu'il y avait une erreur DNS. Et ça venait bien de mon ordi, puisque j'avais internet sans problème sur mon iPhone&#8230; Donc voilà, Polo, un grand merci !


----------

